# I 've discovered a great vendor for aircraft



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I have purchased things online and there have been both good & not so good experiences. I have found a vendor who has a vast aircraft, ships & space related merchandise. I have purchased many things from them all space related and have been absolutely satisfied with quality and customer service I just recieved my 1 /72 scale mercury, gemini, & Apollo 11 CSM with Lunar module. The detail in the apollo Command & Service Module is beyond what I ever expected. Each & every micro decal can be read with a powerful magnifying glass, each word can be read & it is correct. Some of you may have done business with pilot wear .com or diecast airplane.com, if not I WANT TO RECOMMEND THEM. GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE AND VERY TIMELY SHIPPING:thumbsup: You are able to communicate directly with the owner which is something i value greatly. Check out their website store.
www.diecastairplane.com • 
www.pilotwear.com



Bert
Model maker


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Bert
Good to hear of a site with great customer service from a firsthand source. Customer service notwithstanding, their prices for sci-fi kits is 12%-20% higher than either Cult or Megahobby.

James


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I was able to get some space craft displays from them and got the apollo 11 aproach pre built and it is outstanding. the detail is great, even the very tiny micro decals can be read with a magnifying glass. i also got the mercury & gemini in 1/72. very small but i wanted a 1/72 display from the shuttle to mercury, now i have it. i can fit the CSM with LEM , plus both mercury & gemini inside the cargo bay of the shuttle.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

YIKES!!! $27.95 for a 1/144 X-15 !!! Too rich for my blood...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah their prices are brutal.


----------

